# Capovolgere il tavolo



## krolaina

Ciao a tutti, è quella un'espressione? Vi do un po' del contesto:

_Lentamente muore chi non *capovolge il tavolo*, chi è infelice sul lavoro, chi non legge (...)_

¿El que no da la vuelta a la mesa?


----------



## Tulipano

Lo siento no lo sé, pero no es una expresión conocida en italiano!


----------



## irene.acler

No, para mí tampoco es una expresión fija, digamos. El sentido literal es lo que has puesto, kro, pero la verdad es que no entiendo


----------



## chlapec

krolaina said:


> Ciao a tutti, è quella un'espressione? Vi do un po' del contesto:
> 
> _Lentamente muore chi non *capovolge il tavolo*, chi è infelice sul lavoro, chi non legge (...)_
> 
> ¿El que no da la vuelta a la mesa?


 
Es una expresión figurada. Aquí, a mi entender, "derribar la mesa" sería revelarse contra las obligaciones cotidianas.
Estás en la oficina (o en casa), te levantas, derribas la mesa y dices: "¡A la m... con todo esto!"


----------



## Antpax

chlapec said:


> Es una expresión figurada. Aquí, a mi entender, "derribar la mesa" sería revelarse contra las obligaciones cotidianas.
> Estás en la oficina (o en casa), te levantas, derribas la mesa y dices: "¡A la m... con todo esto!"


 
Hola:

Como todo sabéis mi italiano es muy pobre , así que fiándome de ti, diría que la expresión en español sería "dar un puñetazo en la mesa".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

¡Pues sí que estamos buenos! Por si ayuda de algo lo dijo una persona de Sicilia...
Pero gracias chicos, como siempre.


----------



## mimmi

"Chi non capovolge il tavolo" no es una expresión muy conocida en italiano, pero en este contexto indica metaforicamente (según mi opinión y libre interpretación) a quien no se rebela, con fuerza quizás (o quizá, Ant dixit), a quien se aturde en su trabajo sin preguntarse si podría hacer algo mejor, con su vida,a quien no lee y sigue en la ignorancia, creyendo que lo que tiene y controla es todo, pero no sabe que, "capovolgendo il tavolo", las cosas podrían cambiar...

Vamos, que me he lanzado.

Esto desde Venice...
Mimmi


----------



## Neuromante

Por el contexto yo creo que sería "Poner patas arriba", parece quen estén hablando de la apatía y la falta de intereses en la vida. ¿No puedes dar más contexto, sobre todo hacia donde va el discurso, del que habla o de la conversación.


Me edito, Mimmi lo explica mucho mejor que yo. Y de paso me confirma que mi opción es un buen equivalente en español.


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> Por el contexto yo creo que sería "Poner patas arriba", parece quen estén hablando de la apatía y la falta de intereses en la vida. ¿No puedes dar más contexto, sobre todo hacia donde va el discurso, del que habla o de la conversación.


 
Bueno, va en esa línea que dices. Son opiniones manifestadas por una persona, filosofía pura...habla de la vida y de que uno se va apagando internamente si no si disfruta de cosas como viajar, leer, conocer etc. Intentaré preguntar directamente a la fuente y os lo haré saber.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Por el contexto yo creo que sería "Poner patas arriba", parece quen estén hablando de la apatía y la falta de intereses en la vida. ¿No puedes dar más contexto, sobre todo hacia donde va el discurso, del que habla o de la conversación.
> 
> 
> Me edito, Mimmi lo explica mucho mejor que yo. Y de paso me confirma que mi opción es un buen equivalente en español.


 
Hola Neuro:

Parece que es lo que comentáis mimmi y tú, pero "poner patas arriba" yo diría que no sirve. Para mí, "poner patas arriba" es desordenar en el sentido literal: "vinieron mis sobrinos y pusieron la casa patas arriba".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Teniendo que traducirlo, yo no pondría, como bien dice Ant, "poner patas arriba", por muy poco poético o metafórico...
Yo quizás usaría "quien no derriba la mesa", o "derrumba(?) la mesa"..

Sludos también,

Mimmi


----------



## chlapec

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como todo sabéis mi italiano es muy pobre , así que fiándome de ti, diría que la expresión en español sería "dar un puñetazo en la mesa".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Para mí, "dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa" es una expresión de autoridad y no de rebelión...

Yo creo, sinceramente, que el problema en la traducción no gira en torno a cómo expresar la frase en español. A mi entender, la traducción debería ser literal "derribar la mesa". El sentido ya lo he explicado previamente y, _vanitas vanitatis_..., a mi me convence plenamente.


----------



## Antpax

chlapec said:


> Para mí, "dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa" es una expresión de autoridad y no de rebelión...
> 
> Yo creo, sinceramente, que el problema en la traducción no gira en torno a cómo expresar la frase en español. A mi entender, la traducción debería ser literal "derribar la mesa". El sentido ya lo he explicado previamente y, _vanitas vanitatis_..., a mi me convence plenamente.


 
Puede que tengas razón, aunque también he oido usar "dar un puñetazo en la mesa" en el sentido de "¡ya está bien!". De todas formas, creo que la mejor al final, es la que propones de "derribar la mesa".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Me gusta la opción de Neuromante: *poner la mesa patas arriba.*

Capovolgere = _v. tr_. [coniugato come _volgere_] 
*1* voltare sottosopra; rovesciare, ribaltare: _un'ondata ha capovolto la barca_ 
*2* (_fig_.) cambiare radicalmente,...
© 2008 De Agostini Scuola Spa - Garzanti Linguistica 

 _Lentamente muore chi non *capovolge il tavolo*, chi è infelice sul lavoro, chi non legge (...)_ allora bisogna capovolgere il tavolo, sgombrarlo, rialzarlo e cominciare a rimettere cose nuove. Secondo me, questo si fa se si 'pone patas arriba la mesa'__
É solo un mio pensiero pellegrino.
gatogab


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Gati.

Ok, yo lo había entendido un pelín diferente, en plan "muere el que se cierra puertas", que no sé si podría valer también. De todas formas os doy las gracias por los aportes, interesantes como siempre.


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Me gusta la opción de Neuromante: *poner la mesa patas arriba.*
> 
> Capovolgere = _v. tr_. [coniugato come _volgere_]
> *1* voltare sottosopra; rovesciare, ribaltare: _un'ondata ha capovolto la barca_
> *2* (_fig_.) cambiare radicalmente,...
> © 2008 De Agostini Scuola Spa - Garzanti Linguistica
> 
> _Lentamente muore chi non *capovolge il tavolo*, chi è infelice sul lavoro, chi non legge (...)_ allora bisogna capovolgere il tavolo, sgombrarlo, rialzarlo e cominciare a rimettere cose nuove. Secondo me, questo si fa se si 'pone patas arriba la mesa'__
> É solo un mio pensiero pellegrino.
> gatogab


 
Hola Gato:

Sé que soy un pesado, y hasta a lo mejor me estoy equivocando, pero yo no usaría "poner la mesa patas arriba", porque como dije "poner algo patas arriba" es desordenarlo (cambiar las cosas de sitio, dejarla echa un asco en definitiva).

Yo me quedaría con la de chlapec, o si se quiere mantener "mesa", quizá podríamos decir "dar la vuelta a la mesa", pero no me termina de gustar.

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. Lamento ser tan brasas.


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola Gato:
> 
> Sé que soy un pesado, y hasta a lo mejor me estoy equivocando, pero yo no usaría "poner la mesa patas arriba", porque como dije "poner algo patas arriba" es desordenarlo (cambiar las cosas de sitio, dejarla echa un asco en definitiva).
> 
> Yo me quedaría con la de chlapec, o si se quiere mantener "mesa", quizá podríamos decir "dar la vuelta a la mesa", pero no me termina de gustar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant
> 
> P.D. Lamento ser tan brasas.


Ant:
Eres libre de ser y hacer.
Lo mío fué solo una interpretación. Como la tuya.
Saludos.
gg

PD: quizas no leíste esto, o lo leíste y no lo entendiste.
_*"É solo un mio pensiero pellegrino."*_


----------



## 0scar

krolaina said:


> Intentaré preguntar directamente a la fuente y os lo haré saber.
> Gracias a todos.




No creo que puedas mandarle un email por ahora, por lo menos en esta vida  

_Muere lentamente__ quien no voltea la mesa cuando está infeliz en el trabajo, quien no arriesga lo cierto por lo incierto para ir detrás de un sueño, quien no se permite por lo menos una vez en la vida, huir de los consejos sensatos.__
*Pablo Neruda*_


----------



## gatogab

¡Voltea!
¡Carámba como he olvidado mi madre lengua!
gg


----------



## krolaina

0scar said:


> No creo que puedas mandarle un email por ahora, por lo menos en esta vida
> 
> _Muere lentamente__ quien no voltea la mesa cuando está infeliz en el trabajo, quien no arriesga lo cierto por lo incierto para ir detrás de un sueño, quien no se permite por lo menos una vez en la vida, huir de los consejos sensatos._
> _*Pablo Neruda*_


 
¡No me lo puedo creer!. ¡Me habían hecho creer que eran palabras de una persona! (no del Señor Neruda, por supuesto!). Los mataré... ¡eso sí que os lo haré saber! De todas formas no tenía más contexto, sólo sabía de lo que iba. Gracias Oscar, como siempre rescatándome del mar de dudas (ya no sólo legales  )


----------



## traduttrice

Como siempre, me voy demasiado por las ramas, pero otra opción sería: "quien (o 'aquel que') no arriesga, quien no se la juega"


----------



## Neuromante

A ver, a ver, aver:

¿Estábamos buscando como expresar en español una expresión que está en español en el texto original? ¿Con todas las posibles esfumaturas perdidas en el paso al italiano?



Bueno, visto el contexto yo creo que la mejor forma para "traducir" "Capovolgere il tavolo" sería *Voltear la mesa *y a ver quien se atreve a llevarme la contraria


Krolaina, no los mates mucho, déjanos un cachito para los demás.


----------



## rachele

Pero yo sé que es un poema portugués no de Neruda.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Possiedo tutte le opere del grande Pablo, ma questa poesia non è riportata. Per quanto ne so, la poesia in oggetto è stata scritta da Martha Medeiros, giornalista e poetessa brasiliana.

_____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------

